# Over Powering Subs?



## DefRide9 (Mar 18, 2009)

So after doing some searching on the forums I found other posts regarding under powering subs, but nothing really on over powering them. Just wanted to know the affects of this if there is any. Currently I'm running 2 15" M1's of a PR1.1000, if i got another PR1.1000 and hooked them up individually, would that be too much power since I believe the RMS ratings are maybe 300/600 or 400/800? Just a quick question. 

THANKS


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

alot of times more power sounds better than not enough, subs tend to blow when there pushed to crazy limits, just keep in mind the sub itself tells you when it cant take it anymore (sounds distorted) simply turn it down, if the subs are new, try not to go all out, let them break in (suspension loosen up) you will notice the subs will start to sound better (lower and louder)


----------

